# Littlestone / rcp / rsg 2018 ?



## Trojan615 (May 5, 2017)

Is there likely to be a return event next year as I'm planning my a/l at the moment and don't want to be caught short....... ?


----------



## PieMan (May 5, 2017)

Seems to be a permanent Forum meet now so would be very surprised if it didn't happen. I've already pencilled in the last Monday and Tuesday in February! Hoping for better weather at RCP next year - brutal!!


----------



## chrisd (May 9, 2017)

I've talked to Wookie and Blue in Munich recently and it looks pretty definite we will do another meet next February.


----------



## PieMan (May 10, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I've talked to Wookie and Blue in Munich recently and it looks pretty definite we will do another meet next February.
		
Click to expand...

You're all good lads!!  :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 11, 2017)

I could quite happily play RSG once a year. Terrific course.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 11, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I've talked to Wookie and Blue in Munich recently and it looks pretty definite we will do another meet next February.
		
Click to expand...

i might even try & turn up this timeâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## wookie (May 12, 2017)

That'd be nice Richard &#128516;how's Mrs BiM getting on now?

Tee at RSG is booked from 8 on 27/2


----------



## PieMan (May 12, 2017)

wookie said:



			Tee at RSG is booked from 8 on 27/2
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! Early shout to be in the last group out please!!!


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Ouch! Early shout to be in the last group out please!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have an early night


----------



## PieMan (May 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			Have an early night 

Click to expand...

:rofl::whoo: that's a great idea. Wonder if anyone else will also be having an early night.................

I've now booked a room at the Kings Head!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2017)

wookie said:



			That'd be nice Richard ï˜„*how's Mrs BiM getting on now*?

Tee at RSG is booked from 8 on 27/2
		
Click to expand...

She's improving slowly, thanks Simon.  Movement is still limited, still not driving but can now put looser fitting items on over her head rather than having to have everything button or zip up (although it is a performance).

She is however already complaining about being confined to a padded cell for the month before next year's meetâ€¦...


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			She is however already complaining about being confined to a padded cell for the month before next year's meetâ€¦...
		
Click to expand...

You try and help them and ....................


----------



## anotherdouble (May 12, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			She's improving slowly, thanks Simon.  Movement is still limited, still not driving but can now put looser fitting items on over her head rather than having to have everything button or zip up (although it is a performance).

She is however already complaining about being confined to a padded cell for the month before next year's meetâ€¦...
		
Click to expand...

So pleased to hear the lastest news is sounding positive Richard. Give my regards to Mrs BIM


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			So pleased to hear the lastest news is sounding positive Richard. Give my regards to Mrs BIM
		
Click to expand...

I will do Chris, thank you.


----------



## Trojan615 (May 20, 2017)

Anyone confirm the dates for the other venues (RCP / ???) so i can book some time off?

ta


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Anyone confirm the dates for the other venues (RCP / ???) so i can book some time off?

ta
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to them a little while ago and they said that the new Captain was due to be appointed and he has to ok the dates. I will try and confirm next week if possible and also confirm the email addresses for those entitled to a 50% green fee this year.


----------



## Trojan615 (Oct 22, 2017)

was it agreed that littlestone was the confirmed Sunday game for the trip... I seem to remember discussions around somewhere closer to the other venues or deal ?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 22, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			was it agreed that littlestone was the confirmed Sunday game for the trip... I seem to remember discussions around somewhere closer to the other venues or deal ?
		
Click to expand...

I think BlueinMunich will post up soon on the 1st leg of the Kent Links Tour but it seems to be either Littlestone or Princes dependent on price and availability


----------

